# Lures For Surf Casting



## BeelinerGuy (Mar 25, 2010)

So I fished the surf for the first time last week. Took the jetty boat to San Jose island near Port A. Threw a silver spoon about a half mile from the jetty and caught two specs and about a dozen of some sort of small jack whose fins burn like hell when they ***** you.

I want to go wade fish the high island/port bolivar area the next two weekends ( 2wd car, suggestions?). 

What other lure/lures would you suggest I try throwing? I usually use a bass assassin or gulp shad in the bay, but didn't know if there is something that works better in the surf. Maybe I should just stick with the silver spoon. Thanks!


----------



## brackish26 (Mar 28, 2011)

Silver spoon is good, mirr-o-lure's in a color to meet the water clarity, doa shrimp under a popping cork or on it's own if you have a spinning set up, I like the mirr-o-lure soft plastic smaller swim baits on a jig head too, Rattletraps, top waters.....whatever.


----------



## BeelinerGuy (Mar 25, 2010)

brackish26 said:


> Silver spoon is good, mirr-o-lure's in a color to meet the water clarity, doa shrimp under a popping cork or on it's own if you have a spinning set up, I like the mirr-o-lure soft plastic smaller swim baits on a jig head too, Rattletraps, top waters.....whatever.


Do you use the surface, floating or suspending mirr O lure? Just match it as close to the water clarity as possible? How are you fishing it?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

If the wind is in your face, throw hardbaits or spoons that are arodynamically shaped, which is why the mirrolure 51's or popular. I like the Kastmaster style of spoons. 

The only time I use plastics is when the wind is to my back or so light that is doesn't effect the cast.


----------



## brackish26 (Mar 28, 2011)

I like the catch 2000 series that suspend, I'm just partial to them from wading flats. Sinking would work well too. I've been throwing the MirrOdine lately and seem to catch more, not necessarily better fish on it. In muddy or dark water I've always thrown darker and bigger lures and in clearer green water something light with red or chart. I'm sure anyone could do the total opposite and have it work fine. Just mix it up on the retrieve until you catch one, then repeat.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

-spoons, gold and silver, the addition of a red bucktail to the spoon makes a noticeable difference
-51/52 mirrolures 
-topwaters (typically best at dawn and dusk) I prefer SS jrs and rattling spooks but topdogs/shedogs are good in the surf also.

Ive done well with paddletails and rat-tails in the surf but they typically do not last long in the surf.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

1. Root Beer shrimptails on a 1/4 ounce jig head

2. 51M Mirrolure. Chartreuse or Texas Chicken color

If that's the only 2 lures you could put in your lure box you would be in good shape.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I start the early morning off with a bone Ghost topwater or a black topwater, then Mirrors Lures, Spoons, and solf plastic's. I've caught a bunch of Surf Trout on a Silver Sidewinder spoon. And if the surf is flat go with smaller topwaters.


----------

